# French Aires on Google Earth



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Do you know that you can open .GPX files in Google Earth?

Get Google Earth up and running then open a .GPX file, open file is top left as normal, just browse to the directory with the file in you want to open.

Try opening SATNAV or SATMAP .GPX files that you use for walking.

Best of all is the if you download the "Aires de services camper cars" it comes as a zip file that when un-zipped has a .GPX file in. (I downloaded the Garmin version). http://www.i-campingcar.fr/aires/accueil.htm

Open this file in Google Earth and you get a map of France littered with hundreds of Aires. You can zoom in and out and best of the best you can see most of them in "Street View"

You can see the "good" "Bad" and down right "ugly"

All the best Wilt.

A thank you and comment will keep this going for others


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice one Wilt - you learn something every day! :wink: 

Dave


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

OOOoooooo too clever for me but will get Andy to sort it when he wakes up. 

I love playing around with things like this. 

Many thanks,
Mandy


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

Brilliant site - found a similar Spanish one also.
http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php

Terri


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*french aires on google*

please help,

i,ve got as far as sending it to my email,in tomtom mode,what do i do next,words of no more that 5 letters only,and no zip files or things like that.

i do great with [press middle button] big silver one,my son taught me how to first use a computor from portsmouth,while i was in manchester. he needed some information and there was only me in manchester.and that was the big silver button to turn it on.,but i did it...with sweat running down my back.

but thanks for putting this site up,i think that any info to help when touring is great.

mags


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Good one Wilt  

Could come in very handy.


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

I have downloaded various useful POIs for my TomTom, thanks to posts on here.

I have downloaded the French Aires Google Earth .gpx file. Thanks to WiltonShagpile - its very useful!

Does anyone know of sources for other .gpx files of use to us motorhomers?


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

Excellent post. Very useful and very interesting.

Thank you

As Foweyboy says, are there any more .gpx files available?

Tony


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

don't forget to specify file type as GPS in the @open window'.


----------

